# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Servicio de Sistemas de Gestión

## Valeria González L.

*ABF CONSULTORES Y ASESORES SAC*, como proveedores de sistemas de gestión, se dedica a la consultoría, capacitación y entrenamiento de Sistemas de Gestión de Calidad, Seguridad y Salud Ocupacional, Medioambiente y Responsabilidad Social.   En la industria alimentaria brindamos asesoría, consultoría y capacitación en temas relacionados con la Implementación del Sistema de Gestión de Seguridad Alimentaria ISO 22000, desarrollo de Planes HACCP y otros sistemas de calidad de alimentos que su empresa necesite.   Entre otros servicios contamos con asesoría en Asuntos Regulatorios ante DIGESA y DIGEMID, obtención de Códigos de Barra y el desarrollo e implementación de BPM, BPA y BPL.  *ABF CONSULTORES Y ASESORES SAC* está comprometido en brindar a sus clientes un servicio personalizado y apoyo sostenido con la finalidad de satisfacer ampliamente sus necesidades. Para ello cuenta con un equipo multidisciplinario de profesionales tales como Ingenieros Ambientales, Biólogos, Ingenieros en Seguridad y Salud Ocupacional, Ingenieros Alimentarios, Químicos Farmacéuticos, entre otros de comprobada experiencia en temas relacionados y quienes están continuamente en capacitación y actualización.  Por tal motivo nos presentamos ante ustedes con la finalidad de convertirnos en colaboradores para el crecimiento de su organización.  Para comunicarse con nosotros y conocer más acerca de nuestros servicios, los invitamos a visitar nuestra página web www.abf.com.pe y escribirnos a clientes@abf.com.pe o llamar al teléfono 401 7467 que cordialmente los atenderemos.  Atte  Valeria González Temas similares: BUSCO SERVICIO DE DESHIDRATADO (aguaymanto) SERVICIO DE VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO Servicio de maquiila cafe tostado y soluble Servicio de Sistemas de Gestión Servicio de Deshidratado y Molienda

----------

